# Squaremile DD subscription



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Squaremile are now offering a direct debit, pay by the week/month option on subscriptions.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And free shipping on UK orders for the infrequent buyer


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Aagh my wallet.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Still have to get back to them and try the Red Brick, did love the Sweetshop. Not tried an SO from them either but can't see them being a disappointment.

*The free postage is very welcome indeed.*

So so many places and beans to try though!! I hit pest mode extreme last night on the email front.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got an email head's up to say my order was on 'it's way' from Square Mile. As I was bored, emailed them to point out the grammatical error. Got a really nice response thanking me for pointing it out and they have waived the cost of my latest order.

Big thumb's up for Square Mile. Who said pedantry was pointless??


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@The Systemic Kid

Which beans did you order, Red Brick, Sweetshop or something else?

Anything else you'd recommend from them?

Thanks.

P.S. Message on their website states that despite the price of coffee having risen slightly the average UK order should still come in cheaper than before.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> P.S. Message on their website states that despite the price of coffee having risen slightly the average UK order should still come in cheaper than before.


The amount they have gone up is way lower than postage, especially if only hitting them up for say a random bag :-D


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @The Systemic Kid
> 
> Which beans did you order, Red Brick, Sweetshop or something else?
> 
> ...


Red brick would be closest to your preferred spro


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Next roast and ship date is Thurs. Will place an order for Red Brick as been wanting to try it for a while.

Read mention that it can and does taste different depending on which season it is. Anyone tried current version, how does it compare with previous ones?

Changing Red Brick


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Next roast and ship date is Thurs. Will place an order for Red Brick as been wanting to try it for a while.
> 
> Read mention that it can and does taste different depending on which season it is. Anyone tried current version, how does it compare with previous ones?


What do the tasting notes say


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Our new seasonal blend is composed of 3 different lots of coffee from 3 different origins. The current components of the espresso are: 30% Kangunu (Kenya) / 30% El Sur (Costa Rica) / 40% El Recuerdo (Guatemala).

This espresso is full of cherry, butterscotch and citrus notes with a syrupy body. This comes from a combination of the heavy blackcurrant quality of the Kangunu, the caramel and chocolate notes found in El Sur, and the almond and cherry flavours of El Recuerdo


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh dear flipping Dog!!!

I need to stop reading...... I have a first installment of a sub coming this week and just ordered two different bags of Ethiopian this morning with a bag of fresh something else to dial in tomorrow but I've been meaning to go back for ages.......this coffee lark is a pigging nightmare!!! Not yet.....must resisssst.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> @The Systemic Kid
> 
> Which beans did you order, Red Brick, Sweetshop or something else?
> 
> ...


El Salvador Derrumbe and Sweetshop. Just finished some Vendeval which was superb.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I bought a bag of Red Brick from one of my local coffee shops (as it was open until 6, and my local roaster closes at 5). I quite like it tbh, both as a spro and a flattie. Although £10 a bag? I'd ran out of beans so not really an option to go elsewhere..


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Free postage is very welcome, the postage costs are always a kick in the stones when buying coffee IMO. Obviously, I don't expect most places to offer free postage given the supposedly small margins on coffee roasting.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I bought a bag of Red Brick from one of my local coffee shops (as it was open until 6, and my local roaster closes at 5). I quite like it tbh, both as a spro and a flattie. Although £10 a bag? I'd ran out of beans so not really an option to go elsewhere..


Only 'quite' liking it may be why you question the price? Perhaps if you really liked it you wouldn't?

Not had the Brick but had the Sweetshop and really liked it so would happily pay the £11.50 to have again.

Just comes down to if you like it enough I am guessing?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's a 350g bag, no?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I really like the sound of Sweetshop but it might be a tad too bright for my palate?

Tempted...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I really like the sound of Sweetshop but it might be a tad too bright for my palate?
> 
> Tempted...


Dunno your palate Double but it is pretty bright yep, not the brightest I've had but up there and sweeeeet.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Medium to dark roast, chocolate, caramel etc have been what I've enjoyed the most in flat whites but I have been trying to broaden my horizons with a few fruity numbers.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmmmm I didn't try it in milk but I'm more mediums to lights and fruitys so maybe not......it was sweet as spro.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

To date I have not tasted a sweet spro, something that Sweetshop may provide.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> To date I have not tasted a sweet spro, something that Sweetshop may provide.


That could be down to your palate or that your into medium to darks and or looking at choc, caramels in tasting notes.

Spros are funny beasts and you may get a sad mouth from Sweetshop same as I do from a dark roast. Wouldn't be a bad bean to see what your mouth does though if trying from a spro angle but think there may be better if going to stick in a flattie. I can't say for sure with milk though as didn't try.

Send them an email saying what your looking for in a flat and were thinking Sweetshop or if they would suggest another


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> To date I have not tasted a sweet spro, something that Sweetshop may provide.


It's two Ethiopians.... It's way off what your current preferences are. Thats not a reason not to try it but I think red brick would be an easier step for you


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Red Brick it is. Will hold off on Sweetshop for now. Thanks lads!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Pleased to see this free postage - I really enjoyed the bag of Red Brick I picked up last time I was in London, but don't get up there too often. Just ordered some.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Just ordered some RedBrick will look forward to trying it









tasted some SweetShop at my indi when they had it in the hopper for a couple of days really wasn't for me, far too fruity!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Loads of feedback on Red Brick to come then, ace!! I look forward to it.

As for Sweetshop yep it is fruity lol, horses for courses but at least you gave it a try.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Only 'quite' liking it may be why you question the price? Perhaps if you really liked it you wouldn't?
> 
> Not had the Brick but had the Sweetshop and really liked it so would happily pay the £11.50 to have again.
> 
> Just comes down to if you like it enough I am guessing?





jeebsy said:


> It's a 350g bag, no?


Aye, £10 for 350g. The other coffees they had from Square Mile were more, but I guess the coffee shop has a mark up as well.

To be fair, I didn't mind paying for it as I needed some - plus I've only had it as a flat white in the same coffee shop and wanted to try it as a spro at home. Considering my local coffee roaster (York Coffee Emporium) sell in 200g bags for around £5 depending on the variety, it's not that much more.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Got a bag of red brick on the go at the moment (butterscotch tasting note is spot on!) and it feels like Squaremile are back to 2012 roasting levels - this may be poor memory at work but I'm sure the beans I had from them in late-2012/early-2013 were much darker than those later in 2013 and into 2014. As a result I went off SqM a bit as for my palate they were a bit under-developed. Either I've just got a new set of taste buds or they're roasting a little darker.

Anyone else found similar or am I going mad?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Got a bag of red brick on the go at the moment (butterscotch tasting note is spot on!) and it feels like Squaremile are back to 2012 roasting levels - this may be poor memory at work but I'm sure the beans I had from them in late-2012/early-2013 were much darker than those later in 2013 and into 2014. As a result I went off SqM a bit as for my palate they were a bit under-developed. Either I've just got a new set of taste buds or they're roasting a little darker.
> 
> Anyone else found similar or am I going mad?


I dont think your taste buds have changed ; )


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

To those that have tried Red Brick, what sort of resting period would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Square Mile just got back to me recommending 5-10 days rest on Red Brick.


----------

